# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الاربعاء 07 دجنبر 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)07.12.2016 (GMT+00)* *GMT+00* *UEFA Champions League* *19:45    Real Madrid CF -BV Borussia Dortmund* *ZDF* *-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA* *-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA* *ZDF HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *ORTM* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -4122 R 5300 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W -4114 V 5300 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W -12340 V 2121 -FTA* *AZ Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ERT 1 / ERT HD* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -11938 H 27500 -FTA* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *RT&#201; Two HD* *Eutelsat 9°E- 20185 L 25000 -FTA (KA-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:45    Juventus FC –  GNK Dinamo Zagreb* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *19:45    Olympique Lyonnais -Sevilla FC* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *19:45    FC Porto –  Leicester City* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Root Sports Mountain* *-Galaxy91°W -4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:45    Tottenham Hotspur –  CSKA Moscow* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *19:45    Bayer 04 Leverkusen -AS Monaco FC* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Brazil Cup* *(Final)* *23:45    Gremio – Atletico Mineiro* *SFR SPORT 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W- 11679 V 29950 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)*  *UEFA Youth League* *14:00    Juventus FC –  GNK Dinamo Zagreb* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *14:00    Tottenham Hotspur –  CSKA Moscow* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *17:00    Real Madrid CF -BV Borussia Dortmund* *Sport 1* *-Astra 19,2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA*

----------

